# Image not pressing properly



## cartersigns (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm very new to this and I'm hoping someone can help me out.

I own a printing company and just recently purchased a heat press to add to our existing business.

We have a Xerox DocuColor 250 color copier and I had Xerox sent me a sample pack of their Digital EA Color Transfer Paper to test out.

I tried running one and I'm not having much luck so far. I followed the instructions Xerox sent along with the sample pack which stated to set the heat press to 375 and to press for 15 seconds.

When I peeled the paper off the t-shirt afterwords though it appears almost as if only half of the colors where pressed onto the shirt and the other half stayed on the transfer paper.

Can anyone tell me what happened? What did I do wrong?

I was going to add some pictures to show you what happened but I can't seem to figure out how to do that?

Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Split toner -- half on the shirt and half on the paper -- is often an indication of insufficient pressure. For your next test, make a printout, cut into four squares, and try different pressure settings. Most laser/copier papers need at least medium pressure, but I'd start on the light side of medium, and try notching it up.

There may also be a problem with the temperature. As you just got your press you'll want to use a infrared digital or contact thermometer (depending on the type of metal used on the heated portion) to test actual temperature. Some presses "lie" and misrepresent the temp.

When testing transfer papers and getting the perfect settings for you, adjust just one variable at a time: pressure, time, OR temperature. Avoid trying to fiddle with several at once, or you can get hopelessly lost in what is and isn't working.


----------



## cartersigns (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome...thanks for the reply. I will try again using different amounts of pressure.

Thanks again


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also let the press warm up for 30 min to stabilize the temp across the Platten


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

trial and error, keep a log of times temp and pressure. good luck uncletee


----------

